# usb keyboard -> usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed

## turricum

the keyboard works under windows well, under linux (2.6.11.5) I have the following errormesssage:

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001403 POWER sig=k  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 low speed --> companion

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: wakeup_hc

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CSC

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0183,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

usb 3-1: Product: USB Keyboard

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: ABBAHOME

usb 3-1: hotplug

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-1:1.0: hotplug

usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [ABBAHOME USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

has someone any ideas?

nice saturday  :Smile: 

turricum

----------

## m.s.w

I have the same problem...

The old keybord was warking, now pluging the new one gives an error as you described..

Anybody know where to look for some tips?

---

udev

kernel 2.6.10-r6

m.s.w

----------

